# Looking for loader rental in Janesville, WI



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

I am seeking a loader (pref 3 yd) to rent/lease for the winter in Janesville, Wi. No need to furnish pushers - I have them. Please leave your info here and I will retrieve it later tonight.

Thanks for the help,


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Jube who you with ? Where are you based out of? I see you say Norhtern Il. and Southern WI. Thats a lot of ground to cover.
Todd


----------

